# How Many Veterans on SMF?



## ecto1 (Nov 10, 2011)

I was just wondering I bet it is a ton.  Lets get a Veterans Roll Call Going I will start it off.

Sgt Garcia

U.S. Army

1995-2002


----------



## bigbob73 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sgt. Reinkemeyer

USAF

1983-1987


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2011)

SP5 Bear

US ARMY

1968-1971 (Vietnam '69)


----------



## backstrap (Nov 10, 2011)

Hull Maintenance Technician First Class

HT1 Roby

US NAVY

1986-2001

Class 376 Great Lakes

HT "A" Philadelphia PA.

HT "C" 4954/55 NNSY

USS El Paso LKA117

Little Creek Amphibious Base Port OPS

ACU4 SEA&SHORE

USS Ross DDG71

Portsmouth Naval Hospital

DAV


----------



## casmurf (Nov 10, 2011)

SGT Simoneaux

USAF, Weapons Specialist

1977-1985


----------



## billyj571 (Nov 10, 2011)

E-4 Ground support Tech.

U.S. Navy

EA6B Squarden

1978-1981

CVA 67 JFK

Whidbey Island

Bremerton Navel Hospital

DAV


----------



## jlstout (Nov 10, 2011)

Nuke Electrician's Mate 2nd Class

Navy

1987-1993


----------



## sempersmoke (Nov 10, 2011)

Cpl Matthew Rager

USMC

1371- Combat Engineers........explosives baby :)

1993-1997

To my fellow veterans, Thank you.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 10, 2011)

PFC - clerk

Army

1968 to 1970

Ft Hood Tex.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 10, 2011)

Cpl "Chewy" 5937 USMC1991-1996

TSgt. 2A571 Crew Chief, Aero Repair, 1999 to Present, AZANG


----------



## smokeamotive (Nov 10, 2011)

Sgt. 110th Eng Batt (Cmbt)

B-Co Tac Comms team chief

1984-1990

 God Bless all our men and women serving are country and defending our freedom!!!!


----------



## tom c (Nov 10, 2011)

Data System Tech 1st Class

U.S. Navy

USS Bergall SSN 667

1976-1982


----------



## venture (Nov 10, 2011)

SP5 Venture

Army 69-71 Vietnam 70

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mco (Nov 10, 2011)

USN

EN4

USS Preserver ARS8  navy salvage diver 2nd class

USS JKF CVA67 plank owner

Jan 1966  Dec 1970


----------



## bombsqd (Nov 10, 2011)

SSG Gilley

US Army Bomb Disposal

1983-1996

Initial Sucess or Total Failure

Thanks for your service "Land of the Free because of the BRAVE"


----------



## railrunner130 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm a MSGT in the Air National Guard.

C-130 Loadmaster

1990-??

Been there, done that.


----------



## flareside92 (Nov 10, 2011)

Pvt - Army

MP

1979-1980

Ft. McClellan Alabama

Camp Casey Koreaa


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 10, 2011)

I want to thank all you veterans past and present who have served our great nation.

Special thanks to my wife TSGT USAF 1978-1984 Germany

Son active duty SGT US ARMY 82nd AA 2/504 PID 3 Iraq tours and upcoming deployment to Afgn. 3rd CIB, 3rd CAB

Daughter active duty SFC FT MEADE MD

Son active duty SGT US ARMY 7th Group SF 3 Afgn tours and 2 Spec Ops in Columbia.

DIL active duty SGT US ARMY 7th Group SF Support Ops


----------



## nwdave (Nov 11, 2011)

US Navy, USS Morton, DD948, RD2 1963-1967, Member of the Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club.

US Air Force, MSgt, 1971-1987, Assignments in  TAC, AAC, USAFE, SAC, ADC, Iceland, NORAD, Plank Owner USSPACECOM.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 11, 2011)

USAF 1968-1971 San Antonio,Keessler, Griffiss,1882 Comm Squadron Phan Rang RVN....

My Dad..


----------



## tt ace (Nov 11, 2011)

YN1 Leslie

U.S. Navy

1970-1990


----------



## hemi (Nov 11, 2011)

Gunny Parker  [E7]

USMC

Forever......

Hemi..


----------



## chef willie (Nov 11, 2011)

Sgt. Willie

US Army

101st Airborne Div. 502nd Infantry

1965-1968

Have to laugh at that old pic of me....where have the years gone

Happy Veterans Day everybody


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 11, 2011)

*USN '64-'68*

*GMG2*


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 11, 2011)

Cliff Carter, X-ray tech.

15th Medical Battalion, 1st Cav. and Darnell Army Hospital

Fort Hood, Texas.

1972-1975

May God bless you all.


----------



## rdknb (Nov 11, 2011)

Sgt Prender, USMC

1SG Prender, US Army


----------

